# Delamination How-to



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That board is fucked and just going to delam again even after putting that shit on it. You need 2 part epoxy and you need to mix more resin than hardener to it flexes more, but if that came into my shop I'd just say no can do it's FUCKED!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

It is a two part epoxy. Im not looking for a permanent fix, just another season, maybe two?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i'd give it 2-5 days.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

wow how did that happen? just age?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Even in the picture with the clamps I can still see air under the top sheet. You might get a few days out of it if you happen to chose the right adhesive.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow...lot's of work...Looks like an old POS board anyways. You can score more current used boards for as little as like 50 bones if you do your homework!!!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Time for a new board when it comes to delam. Not worth the hassle. Respect for trying though


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Wow...lot's of work...Looks like an old POS board anyways. You can score more current used boards for as little as like 50 bones if you do your homework!!!




Its carbon fiber and really light so im trying to make the best out of it. My parents aren't rich and neither am I and i just love to board, so this is my only option right about now.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

in for results


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

skateandscoot said:


> Its carbon fiber and really light so im trying to make the best out of it. My parents aren't rich and neither am I and i just love to board, so this is my only option right about now.


Fair enough, man. I personally think it's cool as hell that you took on this project.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Being as im not monetarily inclined and this project probably wont work, does anybody have a decent used snowboard they want to sell for cheap cheap.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

whar size do you ride?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

I ride 150-160


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

and the results are in. The board held up amazing 3-4 trips to the mountain. However by brother went down and i ran into the top of his board and the corner ripped open again. Just the corner though, so here we go again.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

good job, nothing more nerve racking and rewarding as your own fix.mix some more epoxy and shred on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

If you like the board go for it ! 
If not check out craig's list, You can find a decent board for under 75$


----------



## nzboarder (Aug 15, 2011)

Good on ya! I am starting to do some home repair work too! Although I have reached a stage where I need to take it in...


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha this thread is over a year old..


----------



## nzboarder (Aug 15, 2011)

I knew that.... *avoids all eye contact* haha No, I didn't but I like reading a lot of the repairing posts and etc sorry


----------

